# Which Vegetable Do You Like The Least?



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

A lot of people don't like vegetables. Which one do you hate the most?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i've never liked cooked spinach (i like it raw, though).


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I guess I'm the only one who's tried radish. Stuff's horrible, to the point where I can't imagine anyone genuinely likes it. At least not without something that drastically alters the taste.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Peas. They taste poor and roll off my plate. Assuming they are a side, also hard to eat with a fork.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Bumpy cucumbers @Eleonora91


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

ScorchedEarth said:


> I guess I'm the only one who's tried radish. Stuff's horrible, to the point where I can't imagine anyone genuinely likes it. At least not without something that drastically alters the taste.


I don't think I've even seen a radish.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

-Raw Celery. I will eat it cooked if its an ingredient in a dish but other than that I won't eat it. I can't understand why they pair up Buffalo wings with celery. I hated that. Switch the celery to a basket of fries.

-I also don't like sweet potato. My grandma on my Dad's side use to make it for my Sister and I when we were little. We never did liked it. Just give me a potato.

-Collard Greens. This one is a big one. In my culture if you're Black and don't like Greens then something was wrong with you. LOL. Seriously. I never liked them. It must be the sight of it that is a turn off for me. A food as a child you just didn't like to eat. {My Sister like them. She dislike beans. Never liked it as a child. Me on the other hand I like beans.} I don't even like cooked Spinach. I will eat it raw and leafy in a salad but I dislike cooked Greens.


* *


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't really like radish or cauliflower.


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

3stacks said:


> Bumpy cucumbers @*Eleonora91*


They taste like regular cucumbers so


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

None.

I think they are all delicious when made the right way.


Spinach I haven't really found a way to eat yet, though.
So I picked that :d


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't like the raw forms of tomatoes and onions. I don't like cilantro.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

I partially changed my mind, peas can be just OK in small quantities, when mixed in with a rice dish. Cauliflower and Broc is my new least favourite. Gonna need extra cheese on that one.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Silent Memory said:


> I don't think I've even seen a radish.


These are radishes. 



I love them - they're supposed to be quite hot, they used to be when I was younger but the ones I buy nowadays don't seem to be at all. I don't know why.

The vegetables I like the least are probably broccoli and maybe brussel sprouts. And cauliflower - it's very bland. But a good way to eat broccoli and cauliflower is to make a soup out of them with chicken stock (or vegetable stock) and potato, gives it some flavour. I also like the way my wife cooks brussel sprouts - she roasts them in the oven and they taste a lot better.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Things like spinach and even Kale can be steamed and had with a little bit of lemon juice - I like it better that way. They're both extremely good for you, as is broccoli - which is why I make a soup out of it.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Eleonora91 said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > Bumpy cucumbers @*Eleonora91*
> ...


 It's a well known fact in my mind that the bumps make them taste worse.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Pumpkin is kinda iffy but it's OK with salt and cinnamon. Zucchini is my absolute "NOPE!" on that list. I'm pretty fond of vegetables. I eat broccoli and cauliflower every day.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

seaweed by itself is hard to want to eat also. even the flavored seaweed. after a few pieces, i just can't force it anymore.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

tea111red said:


> seaweed by itself is hard to want to eat also. even the flavored seaweed. after a few pieces, i just can't force it anymore.


 I ate a whole big package of that stuff from Costco in 3 days a couple years ago. Yummy!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I ate a whole big package of that stuff from Costco in 3 days a couple years ago. Yummy!


i guess it's nutritionally dense, but i just can't, lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

tea111red said:


> i guess it's nutritionally dense, but i just can't, lol.


 It's high in sodium (salty) so it's probably not that great for you when it's flavored like that but I just like the flavor. I love all those leafy flavors. Spinach and cabbage especially.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Peas definitely, ugh. And spinach takes second place for me. Although I honestly don't know if I've ever had radish... Also raw cabbage is gross; cooked up with chow mein or something it can be good. Raw pumpkin is also gross, but I like pumpkin spice stuff, especially shakes and ice cream. So go figure.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

There's very few that I don't like, but eggplant is probably the worst for me. I've tried it several different ways and its just...uke


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

WillYouStopDave said:


> It's high in sodium (salty) so it's probably not that great for you when it's flavored like that but I just like the flavor. I love all those leafy flavors. Spinach and cabbage especially.


too fishy for me, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't like eggplant either. I didn't think of it because it's not on the list, haha.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I used to not like eggplant but now I kinda do. It's not my favorite thing but I can eat it. I pretty much just don't eat it because it's kind of a lot of trouble to go through to cook it for what you end up with.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Of probably have to go with radish too but I'd probably like it in soup.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Radishes are awesome in salads and slaw.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Radishes are awesome in salads and slaw.


Yeah, I've probably had that and liked it.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

When I was adding vegetables to the poll, I kept thinking of more that wouldn't fit.  I had to remove eggplant and beetroot, and no one would like biting into onions.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Silent Memory said:


> When I was adding vegetables to the poll, I kept thinking of more that wouldn't fit.  I had to remove eggplant and beetroot, and no one would like biting into onions.


 I love onions but I guess you have a point. I wouldn't eat them like apples. I like the red onions. But really I just pretty much like onions in general.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I voted for *celery* but I think I hate beet more. Celery cut up into little teeny tiny pieces is okay. * Beet* tastes like dirt. In Brazil they like to put lots of beets in salads. It was so gross.










I don't like* cucumber* either. Cucumber is the one that is hardest to avoid since it's popular here they put in all sorts of sandwiches. It's not disgusting but it just the flavor is boring and not appealing.

I'm iffy on kale and parsnips. Not sure if I've had them or not.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

@komorikun

Beets do taste like dirt. That's why I like them. Like, I wouldn't eat a handful of dirt (of course) so I'm not sure why I like the dirty beet flavor. Pickled beets (with kimchi). :lol

EDIT - Celery with strawberry cream cheese.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

How u gonna come for spinach like that???


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Brussels sprouts by far. They are disgusting. 

A few of these I haven't tried. Spinach is good. Haven't tried cauliflower, parsnips, or radishes. And I like peas, corn, carrots, lettuce, celery, beans, and broccoli. Only had squash in squash casserole, though.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My most used vegetables when I cook (in this order) are onion, garlic, bell pepper, tomatoes, potatoes, sweet potatoes, and zucchini.

I love black beans, chickpeas, cauliflower, baby spinach, roasted brussels sprouts, corn. I like almost all of the vegetables in the poll.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

ScorchedEarth said:


> I guess I'm the only one who's tried radish. Stuff's horrible, to the point where I can't imagine anyone genuinely likes it. At least not without something that drastically alters the taste.





Fun Spirit said:


> -Raw Celery. I will eat it cooked if its an ingredient in a dish but other than that I won't eat it.





tea111red said:


> i've never liked cooked spinach (i like it raw, though).


Me too, raw baby spinach as a side is fine, hate it soggy though.

To add to the above list, mushrooms are another I'm not interested in. Beets too


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hating mushrooms is over the line! :lol


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Sometimes I feel like eating raw carrot, then when I eat some, I remember why I don't like it. I grated some on my sandwich last year, and it was horrible. I've never liked it cooked unless it's in little cubes.

Pumpkin makes me feel like I'm going to be sick, even though I think it tastes okay. If I eat it, I have to swallow it with water like it's a tablet. Soup is nice.

Sometimes I fry spinach with cheese and tomato and put it on chicken sandwiches. I saw a ladybug on a spinach leaf at the supermarket a few months ago.  I tried to pick it up, but it fell into the spinach. Whoever bought it got a surprise pet.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Pumpkin, but beware, only on hallowe'en does it reveal it's true nature & the evil face appears  ......seriously though I'll eat pretty much anything, but probably squash, zucchini & pumpkin the least so I'll put that, edit: not to big on sweet potatoes either, can't ever recall eating spinach or kale though.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

the vegetable named "YOU!!!"
the word i hate the most


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

twitchy666 said:


> the vegetable named "YOU!!!"
> the word i hate the most


....Even if I cover myself in barbeque sauce :cry


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Most of the veggies varies greatly depending on how you prepared, cooked and flavored them. But I think the two from the list I think I dislike regardless are corn and celery. Also not a big fan of spinach mostly due to its texture of it cooked, but at times it can taste pretty good. But that's rare. 

I actually like Squash being if you cooked them and mush them, they make a good flavoring paste to various things you can mix it with. I always like doing this with brown rice.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I went for Brussels sprouts. And I have just now learned they aren't brussel sprouts. I don't mind them usually, but I find if you don't cook them right or well they get a bit bitter and gross tasting. I don't dislike most vegetables when I think about it. I don't love them either, it's just like, they are quite often bland or lacking something. All in how they are prepared or what they are served with. Like, I love a good salad. Or my mother's brown sugar carrots. But on their own carrots are just meh. Need a bit of sauce or something.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Love sprouts 

Hate the brocolli.

Haven't eaten pumpkin, don't intend to. 

Most other vegetables are tolerable, or nice depending on how they are cooked. You can make most things tolerable by cooking in butter, for example.

Potato's shouldn't really be in the vegetables category imo. Vegetables are basically all grouped under the category of "foods with minimal hedonic value". Potato doesn't belong in that group.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't like broccoli or cauliflower much. I haven't tried kale, not sure I've tried squash either.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh yeah, I don't really like butter beans.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mushrooms


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

3stacks said:


> It's a well known fact in my mind that the bumps make them taste worse.


You should try them mate.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Pumpkin and celery are the worst. I don't think I could digest celery if I was paid to do so, lol

Broccoli - not a huge fan, but it's tolerable. I have liked some creamy sauces with broccoli.
Beans - are these vegetables? 
Peas, Corn - likeable
Spinach - adult spinach can be bitter, which is why I'm guessing a lot of people don't like it. I like to dice it up finely and add it to a bechamel sauce, with a bit of sugar, to take off the bitterness.
Kale - pretty good mixed with boiled potatoes, oil, salt, and a bit of garlic
Parsnips - this one is pretty bad. I forgot to vote for it
Lettuce - nice for a salad
Tomato - best vegetable ever
Radish - they're fairly watery and bland, so I'm not sure why people wouldn't like them
Capsicum/Bell Pepper - I love them cooked
Cauliflower - I'm a fan. I like making a "mashed potatoes" version of this vegetable, where you use cauliflower instead of potato
Cabbage - great cooked or raw
Zucchini/Squash - not sure what the difference is, but I love them
Carrot - OK
Potato - amazing, obviously
Brussels Sprouts - haven't had them much but they were OK from what I remember


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Okrauke


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't care for peas by themselves, but they're okay in stirfry and other dishes. I am not big into cooked mushrooms, I suppose that's not a veggie, though I don't mind them raw in salads is okay. I don't like a lot of cooked onion either in most things.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

How can you not like vegetables!


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Disclosure*

I only voted for Brussels Sprouts because the only time I recall trying them, they were prepared horribly.

That being said, I'm one of those folk that actually really likes vegetables (when they're prepared well). If we're talking about raw vegetables, then I think the only thing I'd want to eat is Asparagus.

Everything else sucks when it's raw.. no offense. :lol

Preparing vegetables well enough is arguably one of the reasons why the Japanese diet so well. That's half of what they eat-and also smaller portions.


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

I love all of the vegetables listed above LOL
Being a vegetarian I've learnt to try out new vegetables and like them. 

My least favourite is chicory which I actually never eat but it's traditionally used in dishes in my region. Pretty sure most non-italian people haven't even heard of it.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Broccoli is gross.
Lettuce is too and so annoyingly omnipresent.
But the worst is cauliflower. Smells like feet and for all I know tastes like them too.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Celery is ****ing gross what is it even like nasty flavored crunch water wtf


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I don't really like radish or cauliflower.


 This needs to be explained. I'll let the radish thing slide but people are not supposed to dislike cauliflower.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I saw radishes yesterday.  I kept getting them mixed up with rhubarb before this thread, which I think I got mixed up with long, red potatoes. I can only remember cauliflower as being like a tasteless, colourless version of broccoli. Maybe I should try it again.

I've been mixing a spoonful of bechamel sauce and some melted mozzarella cheese though my vegetables, and it makes them much nicer. Even carrots are okay like that.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> This needs to be explained. I'll let the radish thing slide but people are not supposed to dislike cauliflower.


Why not? :lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Wonder if they ate radishes on the Titanic, maybe that's what threw them off.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Why not? :lol


 There is not an official reason so I'll make one up. Because I said so. 0



Suchness said:


> Wonder if they ate radishes on the Titanic, maybe that's what threw them off.


 If they ate cabbage on the Titanic, that might have given them so much flatulence that they flew off the deck like an over inflated balloon that was let go before the knot was tied.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

From the above list, pumpkin. It's a bit too sweet for my liking, but I can enjoy it on some occasions (say, if it's cubed quite finely and then roasted until crispy and caramelised).

Celery is also awful but I'll let it off because it's useful in a lot of things, such as stocks or battuto, and can be nice if charred.

I eat most vegetables, but my no.1 vegetable enemy is swede. To me, it tastes mildly alcoholic, like vegetables that are starting to putrify. Swede is probably the only vegetable I don't eat. No amount of butter can redeem it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

rabidfoxes said:


> Swede is probably the only vegetable I don't eat. *No amount of butter can redeem it.*


:lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Had a whole bunch of asparagus an hour or so ago. Man, asparagus pee is almost as impressive as brussels sprout farts.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

@komorikun

I love asparagus. It's kind of a pain to buy and store and prepare though. It's kind of expensive. It's kind of a delicacy.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I think out of that list squash are sort of a nothing flavour - they seem to be mostly water. A bit like zucchini. I used to put some zucchini in my pasta sauce sometimes but don't bother anymore. Don't really like it.

Swedes and turnips used to be used more ages ago - my Mum used to use them in casseroles I think. She used to make an incredible one with braised lamb chops and dumplings for my father. It was great. The older generation often knew how to cook things to make them taste better - they had to learn how to make do.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Peas is the only thing I can't stand


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

discopotato said:


> Peas is the only thing I can't stand


What actually is a disco potato? I'm assuming you're a fan of potatoes? :lol


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> What actually is a disco potato? I'm assuming you're a fan of potatoes? :lol












I randomly came across this picture and voila! discopotato was born :b but yeahh potatoes are yummy :yes


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

harrison said:


> The older generation often knew how to cook things to make them taste better - they had to learn how to make do.


Or maybe there was more of "eat, shut up and be grateful"? 

I've had cookbooks dating from XIX c. to 70s and a lot of the recipes were very, very risky. Jelly moulds of pureed celery and the like. Intriguing, but vile!


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I was reading about tofu before because I wanted to know what it tasted like, and it said it's a vegetable. I never knew that. You can eat it in a lot of different ways. Maybe I'll get some next time we go shopping.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Silent Memory said:


> I was reading about tofu before because I wanted to know what it tasted like, and it said it's a vegetable. I never knew that. You can eat it in a lot of different ways. Maybe I'll get some next time we go shopping.


 Tofu is great. You can do all sorts of things with it but I usually make it into a paste and mix it with protein powder and chia seeds. A lot of people fry it or whatever but you don't actually have to cook it. It's perfectly safe to eat it raw. Though if you do eat it without anything else, it kind of tastes like you're eating soy milk. :lol


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

rabidfoxes said:


> Or maybe there was more of "eat, shut up and be grateful"?
> 
> I've had cookbooks dating from XIX c. to 70s and a lot of the recipes were very, very risky. Jelly moulds of pureed celery and the like. Intriguing, but vile!


I had a feeling that might get a rise out of one or two of you. 

(can't get away with anything on this bloody forum) :roll (j/k)

My Mum was a great cook but I do know what you're talking about.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

WillYouStopDave said:


> @*komorikun*
> 
> I love asparagus. It's kind of a pain to buy and store and prepare though. It's kind of expensive. It's kind of a delicacy.


My mom has a bunch of it growing in her garden. It comes back on its own every year and has for as long as I can remember. Neither me or her eat it, but my sister eats it like candy and takes bags full of it every spring. I can't stand the taste or smell of it.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

From the list, I guess radishes would be the worst...though none of them on the list are too bad. I find peas to be pretty useless also. Regular tomatoes are fine, but damn, the cherry tomatoes that people somehow enjoy are hideously awful. A lot of stuff isn't that great on their own (like raw onions), but are just fine when mixed with stuff. (Which is why nobody sits down with a fork and knife and enjoys a raw onion for a snack). Asparagus and sweet potato are easily the best. My coworker friend's family has a massive asparagus field that they manage and every day, all summer, she brings in freshly picked asparagus. I eat that **** raw. It is certainly great cooked with like Parmesan cheese, but nothing wrong at all with eating it raw. Asparagus pee is definitely fun.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Lonelyguy said:


> My mom has a bunch of it growing in her garden. It comes back on its own every year and has for as long as I can remember. Neither me or her eat it, but my sister eats it like candy and takes bags full of it every spring. I can't stand the taste or smell of it.


 Does she freeze it or something? Even though I like it a lot it often goes bad before I can eat it when I buy it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not on the list, but I don't like sweet potatoes/yams. 


Canned spinach I tried tasted nasty but raw in small amounts is ok. 


Don't like boiled or microwaved broccoli. Tastes better raw or baked.


Pumpkin pie is good, but wasn't a fan of pumpkin when I tried it stir-fried or raw. Maybe I picked a bad variety though.

I don't think I like squash.

Not sure of kale or parsnips. Could picture them being ok at least in raw form.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

WillYouStopDave said:


> @komorikun
> 
> I love asparagus. It's kind of a pain to buy and store and prepare though. It's kind of expensive. It's kind of a delicacy.


The asparagus in my garden started coming up a little over a week ago. Haven't been getting a ton but what I get I cook in butter and top pasta with. I like that it is a perennial, but you can only harvest it for a short time each year and then it takes up a good amount of space. Feel tempted to replace it with something else(blueberries, more raspberries, or some annual that will produce for longer or that can be replanted for multiple harvests), but feel bad with the time I have invested in the asparagus(about 3 years) because it takes a couple years for the plants to mature enough to produce big enough edible stalks. For now I'll probably keep it because I'd like to have a perennial veg/fruit garden with a lot of variety.

If you don't have room to grow asparagus it grows wild in a lot of places. Have never collected wild asparagus because I never find it at the right time of year. If you find it you can make note of it for the next year though. It likes places like ditches, the side of the road, and the edges of farm fields. Have been tempted to try to hunt some but have been busy with other things.


----------



## Shadowweaver (Apr 26, 2013)

Evo1114 said:


> From the list, I guess radishes would be the worst...


A lot of people dislike radishes. This is so strange to me. :um I can eat 10 whole radishes straight - I actually need to moderate how much I eat, otherwise I just won't stop.

I'm curious: what do you dislike about radishes? The taste? The texture?


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Shadowweaver said:


> A lot of people dislike radishes. This is so strange to me. :um I can eat 10 whole radishes straight - I actually need to moderate how much I eat, otherwise I just won't stop.
> 
> I'm curious: what do you dislike about radishes? The taste? The texture?


I haven't had them very often, but from what I recall, they have a sort of bitter taste. Not saying I hate them, just that if all the above were in front of me, they would probably be the last thing I'd choose. I have been a 'repeat customer' of radishes, so I must like them at least a little bit.


----------



## Shadowweaver (Apr 26, 2013)

Evo1114 said:


> I haven't had them very often, but from what I recall, they have a sort of bitter taste. Not saying I hate them, just that if all the above were in front of me, they would probably be the last thing I'd choose. I have been a 'repeat customer' of radishes, so I must like them at least a little bit.


Fair enough.  Their taste is, indeed, quite bitter and not for everyone, I suppose. I just personally like them so much that it's hard for me to see it from others' points of view.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

A old coworker once described what she pictured my personal life being as me sitting alone in a dark room, eating radishes. I'm not sure exactly what that symbolized, but I'm guessing it didn't suggest that she thought I was the 'life of the party' type.


----------



## Not Human (Apr 1, 2018)

Give me something that would detoxify and cleanse my blood, as long as it doesn't smell weird.


----------



## Not Human (Apr 1, 2018)

Shadowweaver said:


> A lot of people dislike radishes. This is so strange to me. :um I can eat 10 whole radishes straight - I actually need to moderate how much I eat, otherwise I just won't stop.
> 
> I'm curious: what do you dislike about radishes? The taste? The texture?


It might seem surprising to know that someone likes radishes that much. But I am not surprised because everyone has different taste.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

This bunny didn't vote for pumpkin.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Chicory, disgusting when it's cooked.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Evo1114 said:


> This bunny didn't vote for pumpkin.


That was really cute.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I always see this thread and think it's gonna be "Which vegetable do you resemble the most" and I scramble to click on it so I can say "Cabbage plant!"


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

@Evo1114 @SamanthaStrange

That's a well-fed rabbit.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

SamanthaStrange said:


> That was really cute.


It didn't vote for kale either.






Nor did this bunny.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

How weird is it that it's so satisfying to watch rabbit mastication?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

@komorikun

I never saw guinea pigs get excited over anything before. They were either just sitting there or darting around after being startled whenever I saw them.

EDIT - You kinda have a high level of interest in brussels sprouts ATM, eh (I don't blame you)?


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I can't say I hate any of the ones listed (except parsnip, I haven't tried it). I'm just picky how they're used in different dishes... 

Like I hate raw tomato but love it cooked. I love raw carrots but hate them cooked. I love split pea soup, and raw peas like sugar snap but I hate them how they're usually cooked. I guess I don't really care for celery that much but I can and will eat it. I've been growing celery in my garden in an effort to appreciate it more.

As for veggies not listed....

I dislike artichoke. I've tried to like okra but so far I don't. I like onions but eating them raw always gives me a headache for some reason.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

roxslide said:


> I like onions but eating them raw always gives me a headache for some reason.


 Since raw onions tend to make people's eyes and nose water/run, they might cause your sinuses to swell. Not sure how you'd fix that. Maybe let them sit awhile before eating.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I like most of those except pumpkin, zucchini/aubergine and squash. Don’t think I’ve ever tried radish.

And after reading the comments now I miss my guinea pigs. Never seen anything get so excited about vegetables. The funniest thing was when two of them would be eating both ends of one green bean and they’d start a tug of war before when got to the end. 😛


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Celery & cress (If cress is a vegetable, that is)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I cannot stand tomatoes at all. Not even the smell of them. But...I LOVE ketchup, tomato soup, tomato sauce, tomato juice. Go figure. :stu

I also hate brussel sprouts.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I was going to say mushroom but apparently it's not a vegetable but just a fungus. I thought it was both. Nasty fungus things..

Ok so I guess for the most part I like veggies they just don't fill me up by themselves so I rarely eat them. I'm too lazy of a cook to find something to eat them with.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Beets and sweet potatoes are honestly the worst for me, I can't.

I LOVE radishes. They're great with salt and lime.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

All vegetables are delicious to me


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

All of them :lol


----------



## illusion_of_happiness (Aug 6, 2019)

RelinquishedHell said:


> All vegetables are delicious to me


 Yeah I'm down with pretty much all of these.

...parsnips can suck a dick tho.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Bottle gourd


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Parsnips are gross like potatoes gone wrong, never tried brussel sprouts or radishes, and I hate cabbage and it hates me. The rest of the vegetables I will either eat or like in some form or another.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

I know someone who doesn’t like cucumbers to the point of avoiding them at all costs and selectively not eating them when they’re present in a dish. Is it odd and unusual? That’s how I find it because cucumbers are pretty unpopular vegetables to not like.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> I know someone who doesn't like cucumbers to the point of avoiding them at all costs and selectively not eating them when they're present in a dish. Is it odd and unusual? That's how I find it because cucumbers are pretty unpopular vegetables to not like.


Try cucumber slices with strawberry whipped cream or strawberry cream cheese.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Asparagus


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

funnynihilist said:


> Asparagus


 Love asparagus. Sencha reminds me of asparagus.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Love asparagus. Sencha reminds me of asparagus.


Asparagus makes pee smell bad. I can't get past that for some reason.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

funnynihilist said:


> Asparagus makes pee smell bad. I can't get past that for some reason.


 It makes pee smell like asparagus. :lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> It makes pee smell like asparagus.


And that is not a good thing in my book hehe


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

funnynihilist said:


> And that is not a good thing in my book hehe


 So if you were to eat asparagus, you'd be thinking about pee the whole time? :lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> So if you were to eat asparagus, you'd be thinking about pee the whole time?


It would be somewhere in my mind. Which is strange because coffee makes my pee smell bad but I have no problem with that.
I guess the truth is I'm already prejudiced because I don't really like vegetables that much.
My dream is to live on chocolate cake!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

funnynihilist said:


> It would be somewhere in my mind. Which is strange because coffee makes my pee smell bad but I have no problem with that.
> I guess the truth is I'm already prejudiced because I don't really like vegetables that much.
> My dream is to live on chocolate cake!


 I thought you were trying to say that pee that doesn't smell like asparagus smells good. :lol


----------

